# New Stream owner - Motortrend App troubles, etc.



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

Just plugged in my new, discounted Stream4K.
Downloaded the first app, MotorTrend TV.
Tried to select the “Sign In” requester, but the remote would not hilite/select said item.
The only choice was to “Try Free Trial”
But I have a Motortrend TV account. 
So, is this likley a TiVo Stream remote problem, or a Motortrend TV app coding problem?
Just in case anyone else has this problem with other apps….


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

It's so funny. The minute something goes wrong,everyone blames tivo and doesn't consider the obvious answer, it's the app. People need to get a grip and realize this is still an android tv device first. And if you have an issue, actually check outside of the tivo community to see if others on Android tv devices are having similar issues before you jump down Tivo's throat. Same thing happened with plex early on,and it was clearly an android tv issue, but the obtuse ones never though to check outside of here where Shield owners were also dealing with the same issue. 

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

dbpaddler said:


> It's so funny. The minute something goes wrong,everyone blames tivo and doesn't consider the obvious answer, it's the app. People need to get a grip and realize this is still an android tv device first. And if you have an issue, actually check outside of the tivo community to see if others on Android tv devices are having similar issues before you jump down Tivo's throat. Same thing happened with plex early on,and it was clearly an android tv issue, but the obtuse ones never though to check outside of here where Shield owners were also dealing with the same issue.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


Wow, anger much? And yes, I have three other devices which the "app" works perfectly on. So yes, your checkbox was ticked three times before asking for opinions on this particular app, which I assume you must use? Right?


----------



## Foogie (Mar 23, 2021)

I always have a bluetooth mouse on hand, had a wifi keyboard but it disabled voice input so don't use it.


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

tvmaster2 said:


> Wow, anger much? And yes, I have three other devices which the "app" works perfectly on. So yes, your checkbox was ticked three times before asking for opinions on this particular app, which I assume you must use? Right?


No anger. I just speak pointedly. And you mentioned in another post that it works fine on other platforms. So you have three android tv devices besides the TS4k, or do you have other devices like a Roku, ATV and firetv? If the latter, just because they work right on those platforms, doesn't mean it works right on the Android tv "platform".

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

I actually have a couple of these lying around, but they only work when you plug their receiver into whatever device you want to control. Is that possible with a Stream?

https://www.amazon.com/Backlit-Wire...jbGlja1JlZGlyZWN0JmRvTm90TG9nQ2xpY2s9dHJ1ZQ==

Does the iPazzport work differently, like a cell phone for example - wirelessly sending and receiving bluetooth signals within itself?


----------

